# Any tips for making money online?



## wellfxd (Jul 28, 2013)

I know it's impossible to make a huge sum of money in one go, but has anyone got any tips for generating an extra cash flow by doing anything online? I'd just like to get maybe £5 extra each week... There must be some way of doing it..


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ebay UK. If you're good, you can make quite a lot of money. I buy stuff from rich people (who are about to get divorced or about to go bankrupt) like electrostatic speakers for 200 and sell them later for 5 times that amount. Last week I bought a Philippe Starck (famous designer) set of chairs (4) for 35 pounds each. They were just a bit dirty so I cleaned them and I sold them today already for 65 pounds each. 

I just do this for kicks and it can be quite a lot of fun. The disadvantage for you might be that you're in the middle of a cash flow. Cash is everything. Plus you need to have a lot of knowledge of the things you want to buy. And know what the competition is doing. I make thousands of pounds this way a year, not bad for a hobby.


----------



## associative (Jul 1, 2013)

All in Twilight said:


> Ebay UK. If you're good, you can make quite a lot of money. I buy stuff from rich people (who are about to get divorced or about to go bankrupt) like electrostatic speakers for 200 and sell them later for 5 times that amount. Last week I bought a Philippe Starck (famous designer) set of chairs (4) for 35 pounds each. They were just a bit dirty so I cleaned them and I sold them today already for 65 pounds each.
> 
> I just do this for kicks and it can be quite a lot of fun. The disadvantage for you might be that you're in the middle of a cash flow. Cash is everything. Plus you need to have a lot of knowledge of the things you want to buy. And know what the competition is doing. I make thousands of pounds this way a year, not bad for a hobby.


Definitely this. To get yourself started, have a root in your wardrobe and pick out any:
- Clothes
- Blu-rays/DVDs/video games
- Board games, ornaments, collectables
That are in good condition and you don't want any more.
Also go around to friend/relatives and try to scrounge any objects that they don't want any more. If they are giving items to charity, ask for a look before it goes. Charity starts at home.
More tips:
How to Sell on eBay: 40 eBay selling tips - Money Saving Expert

As the man says: Don't bin it. 'Bay it.


----------



## wellfxd (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm one step ahead of you, I've already cleared out my wardrobe. In the past 3 months I've made a £400+ profit. But now I've run out of stuff to sell. I'm looking into buying and reselling in areas that I know the value of items, for example band merchandise and CDs/records. I'm looking for stuff that the majority of Ebay people aren't going to look for, but I have upwards of 1,000+ people on Twitter that may potentially want said items.

Thanks for the input so far though, it's appreciated. 

I was wondering if there was something that I could do that's similar to online surveys.. except you actually make a bit of money, rather than 0.1p per survey or whatever.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

In the US, we have craigslist. This is an advertising site for people who want to sell or give away stuff. Here are some examples of free stuff that people want to get rid of. I don't know if your country has something similar.

FREE PALLETS - (East Pasadena) map 

FREE Sectional Couch - (Pasadena, CA) pic map 

Large Dog Kennel, 2 medium size ones - (Pasadena) 

Obsolete early 90's Apple stuff - (Pasadena) 

80's twin fin surfboard - (Pasadena) 

Curb Alert!! Garage Sale Leftovers - (San Dimas) map 

Free american bulldogs - pic 

Free Bookshelf and Stereo Cabinet - (Pasadena) pic 

Women's size 10 Jean Shoes - (South Pasadena) pic 

Quick & Clean ....Debris/Scrap/Junk Removal - (San Dimas/Pomona) pic 

free metal pipes - (Glendale, CA ) pic map 

screen door - (Glendale, CA) pic map 

Free boxes - (Azusa) 

Free American Standard toilet - (Altadena) pic 

Free old-school 27" tube TV - (Altadena) pic 

FREE RTF SOD ~ 500 square feet - (Pasadena) pic map 

Glass of different sizes - (Azusa) pic 

Curb Alert - Sofa with fold-out bed - (Altadena) pic 

Books and clothes for homeless - (Monterey park/Rosemead/San Gabriel/626)


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

* bets or poker online

* some blog with advertisements

* too bad you are male, extroverted tongue girls with webcam make tons of money


----------



## sahana (May 13, 2013)

wellfxd said:


> I know it's impossible to make a huge sum of money in one go, but has anyone got any tips for generating an extra cash flow by doing anything online? I'd just like to get maybe £5 extra each week... There must be some way of doing it..


There are many ways found to earn money through internet.
Here by i list out the ways to earn money through online.
They are,
1.Google Adsense
2.Affiliate Program
3.Blogging
4.Sell products relevant to your blog.
5.writing article .
6 Reseller business
I would suggest to you start Reselling business.Reselling business is the most profitable online business.Reselling business is nothing but getting service from someone fixing high rate and then earning amount by getting commission from them.To start this you must have reseller account.To get reseller account visit Goresellers.com here they provide two reseller plans you can choose one among them based on your needs. Using this account you can buy domain names, website builder service, SSL certificates and so on. Then you can fix high rates for those services and sell them.You can earn quick cash using this method.According to me reselling business is the best way to make money online.


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

Buying domain names that could potentially be popular in the future. I'm looking at a website right now that is basically just one letter off from one of the most traffic-heavy websites on the internet, that means a lot of visitors from typos. It's listed at a price of $8.94, but the owner will never sell it for that price because he knows what the value actually is.


----------



## halem111 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey wellfxd
I work online and know lots of people who do the same, so if you want add me on facebook and we can have a chat and see if i can help.
You obviously have an entrepreneurial spirit with making £400 profit - did you learn anything from going through the process of doing that?

my facebook name is matt hale


----------

